# another hello from Scotland



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

welcome to the crazy/ fun hf!!! posting is addictive!!!


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

hi shelly welcome.


----------



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## shelly (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

_Right I finally finished my magnum ice-cream so now I should be able to say hello properly._

Hello and a very warm welcome. Sorry for late welcome but I just joined the forum :lol:.

Hope you enjoy your stay here.

Regards

Jehanzeb


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

indeed - welcome - have fun posting!


----------

